# Your member name??



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Just curious as to how and why everyone chose their member names?

Some are pretty self explanatory but others I am sure have a cute story. 

Mine personally was an assigned name from internet service we had YEARS ago. When my family first got a big dinosaur computer I was a little girl (maybe 10) and we had dialup internet service. For some reason the service provider supplied us with the username when we joined. My mom always had 'koolmnbv' wrote on post-its near the computer so that she wouldn't forget it. For some reason the name always stuck in my mind. Its ALWAYS available when I join a new board or group or just universallly all across the web for anything requiring a user/member name so it works out good. 

Ok now everyone elses storys.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Someone else already used my first name so I just did 1st initial and middle name.  This is the first and only forum I have ever joined and did not already have a member name.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Contrary to this being a book forum, my username is _not_ derived from EM Forster or any other author for that matter, but rather one of my favorite manufactures of reloading equipment, lol.

http://www.forsterproducts.com/


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Forster said:


> Contrary to this being a book forum, my username is _not_ derived from EM Forster or any other author for that matter, but rather one of my favorite manufactures of reloading equipment, lol.
> 
> http://www.forsterproducts.com/


LOL I knew there would be some interesting idea's behind these member names.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

I decided not to bother with my nickname here, and this makes it a bit more personal.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Ugh. I am so boring. It's my name. I use the same name everywhere. Bleh.

I guess I could have used my old screen name from back when AOL was sending out those free floppy disks. I used to be SAHMIAM35. However, I am no longer a stay-at-home mom (SAHM) and I am certainly no longer 35 (soon to be 49). Somehow WAHMIAM just doesn't strike me as funny as SAHMIAM (Sam I am, from Dr. Seuss's _Green Eggs and Ham_ in case you didn't get it!).

EllenR


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I had written so many times on different forms for work interior installer that I got in the habit of abbreviating it to int. inst. When I first started on computers,  it was a simple change to intinst. It too is always available.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, my real name is Patricia. Someone else had that name {not here] so I went with phonetic spelling patrisha.

I wanted to use Patrizia which is the Italian form of Patricia since I am studying Italian {intermittently!} but someone else on this board got it first! 

patrisha


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Um...it's my name! I was going to use my nick name, Princess Random, Queen of the Segue, but it's kind of a long title. I got that name in High School because I tend to jump from one subject to another without warning, and most people have a hard time keeping up with me!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I use this name when I play video games so I'm used to it. It came from the band that started out as an all female cello trio but they have since branched out some.


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

My name is Cindy Gayle. The name Cindergayle came from that.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

Pets have always been a huge part of my life.    I use a "z" instead of an "s" just to be quirky.  And I like that it could also be taken as "pause for me".


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

The first forum I ever joined was about yorkies. My yorkie's name is Addie, and I just stuck love at the end of it. I've been using the same name for all three of the forums I've joined just so I'm less confused.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I used Sugar because it has actually been my nickname for as long as I can remember 

I was thinking of adding "spice" cuz there is alot of that too within me,but I figured keep it simple


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm so envious.  When I joined I thought I'd just be here for a few days to ask some questions, so I didn't put any effort into a fun name.  My first name was already taken, I didn't want to post my last name (for all I knew you guys were a bunch of kooks  ), and I was impatient so location had to suffice.

Soon after, I considered switching to one of the other names I might have picked if I'd taken a moment to think about it, but two of them were already taken (Scheherazade and Serenity) and by that time I had posted so much that I figured it would just confuse people if I switched to another.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Most everywhere I use ClownDori.  That was my clown name.  Don't have any idea how it became just Dori here.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

My first time here, it was libros_lego which means I read books in latin. Then, I noticed that a lot of people use their names so I changed it to Jenni.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

My member name is a book character that I liked as a kid. And I always tack on a number at the end of things, so 60 was the street number of my favorite house growing up.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

old high school nickname, never understood it


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well we could hold a contest and see who could guess where my member name came from.......

Oh Susan you guessed.
Yeah it IS my name.
I have been online a lot of places for a long time and have always been me.

But I enjoy the creativity of others.

Just sayin......


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I had never joined a forum before, so never thought about a special name. I'm lucky I guess to have joined early enough that I was able to use my first name.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I am one of six children.  All, except me, still live within 30 minutes of my parents in Ohio.  When I go home & meet any friends of my family, introductions are always accompanied with comments about being the 'one from Virginia'.  Since our last name is unique in this town, I try to avoid using that.  So I used "lynninva" as my AOL ID many years ago & for a number of website registrations now.  

P.S. When my son was 4, he asked my dad why they lived so far away.  My father explained to him that it was my fault that they didn't live near us.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I came up with mine because I'm a romantic at heart... just kidding! The real reason is that I needed a name other than my shell account name when I signed up for my gmail account when it first was in beta. I was listening an album called "Suicide Pact? You First!" by an band called Therapy? so I just used that. I didn't realize then that I would use this name for quite a while, if so I might have chosen something a bit less abrasive.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Actually, my "real" name (the name I used to register here, way back when) is MaineWriter, which is the name I use at lots of forums. It is also the name that I used when writing fanfiction. But as things got busy here, I changed it to Leslie (my real name) since so many people knew me as Leslie from Amazon. Which is also good to point out...you can change the name on your profile, if you want (although your real user name will never change). Folks might remember that I was Jeff Bezos on April 1st.

My avatar from April 1st:


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I've used this name since 1994, when I was first on AOL..... It was just pidgeon at the time; Pidgeon was a cockatiel I had as a pet for 17 years.... He died in 1992; so when I found on other sites that the name pidgeon was taken, I added the 92 and it has stuck ever since.... It is the name I use all over the web.


----------



## LilliPilli (Mar 25, 2009)

Mine is the name of the dog pictured in my avatar. I named her after a tree I saw on a trip to Australia a couple of years ago. We just call her Lil' Pill.


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

My name came from the confluence of two things. First of all, we had a cat name Flower when I was growing up. She had a big orange spot on her head, but her personality was nothing like a flower. She was always grumpy. Anyway, when I was living at home, she was 'my' cat (Really, she picked me and put up with me so I decided to put up with her.). I was watching the cartoon version of "The Sword in the Stone" and there is a song that goes, "To and fro, stop and go, that's what makes the world go 'round." For some reason, I thought "to and *Flo*" was hilarious and from then on I called her Fro. When I was trying to come up with a name for some boards I was on a loooong time ago, I was trying out for the jazz band with my bari sax. Didn't make it, but the name I came up with sounded good. And it is never taken.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

My mommy and daddy gave me mine.

I use various forms of anonymity for email and other IDs but on KindleBoards everyone felt like family so it only seemed right to use my real name.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I picked up the nickname Thumper during a karate tournament nearly 20 years ago. Not because I could kick the carp out of anyone, but because I had a leg spasm and wound up popping my foot against the floor a dozen times. And for good measure I intentionally tried to do it with my other foot because, you know, the form I was doing needed to be bilateral and not doing it would  just look wrong...

Everyone I competed against knew my form and knew it was a mistake and started calling me Thumper. Now online I'm either Thumper or ThumperWabbt.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Jenni said:


> My first time here, it was libros_lego which means I read books in latin. Then, I noticed that a lot of people use their names so I changed it to Jenni.


I wondered where you went to!!! Now I know. You're still here. 
deb


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

People always assume mine is from the Arabian Nights, but the real inspiration was Rimsky-Korsakov's symphonic suite by the same name.  My mom had me when she was still in college and though she was going to be an engineer she also took a music appreciation course.  All I can really remember about her college days is T-squares, grid paper, plastic and metal templates I liked to trace, and Scheherazade.  She had to listen to it and over because it was the main piece of music that the class was studying for the final or however it worked.  So I got a lot of exposure to it and it kind of brings back nice memories, not to mention it's a gorgeous suite and my absolute favorite piece of music ever.  Kind of funny because I really like Penderecki's Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima too which is quite on the other end of the scale.

The best part is years later I realized why Scheherazade captivated me so much when I was younger... it was because of The Smurfs.  If you listen to the music they play in the cartoon there are actually bits and pieces of Scheherazade here and there, but especially when they show Gargamel.  The Smurfs was my favorite cartoon (probably still rates up there as one of my favorites to this day) and I guess my little brain made the connection without me even realizing it.  So I figured my since Kindle can hold well over 1001 tales that Scheherazade was a fitting name.

When I get my DX I think I'm naming it Mycroft.  Seems like a good name to me for the older, smarter brother of my K2.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> I use this name when I play video games so I'm used to it. It came from the band that started out as an all female cello trio but they have since branched out some.


I <3 Rasputina. I love cellos... and the things they can do with a cello are crazy. If you've never heard an electric cello you need to check them out! I actually went to see them perform live once. One of the only "concerts" I've been to in my life, but so much cooler because it was in this little dive outside of D.C. and I got to sit next to Melora Creager while she ate her free spaghetti during the sound check. I totally didn't fit in, but I love their music and I didn't care.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

Mine's not so fun...........it's just my initials & my favorite number.
I didn't now I was going to get addicted to this & even though I don't post much, I am here everyday!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Jenni said:


> My first time here, it was libros_lego which means I read books in latin. Then, I noticed that a lot of people use their names so I changed it to Jenni.


Oh that was YOU!  Somehow I totally missed that, and thought "Jenni" was somebody new. Guess I was having another blonde moment... one that lasted for weeks, apparently.


----------



## Dankinia (Jun 20, 2009)

I actually made mine up.  I was taking a course in Babylonian/Mesopotamian history when I got my first computer with internet access.  We had just talked about a Goddess name Damkima and I started playing around with the name.  I changed a couple letters and added a letter and came up with Dankinia.  I use it for every site I register for.  A lot of people call me Kini to shorten it.  I have been using it on-line for about 15 years now and actually have a few friends that I first met on-line and later met in person who call me Kini when we all get together.  

Kini


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

suicidepact said:


> I came up with mine because I'm a romantic at heart... just kidding!


  Too funny! Good thing for my keyboard I wasn't drinking!!!

I came up with Sailor because I love the ocean, the beach, Sailors, Marines, Army, National Guard etc . . .

I had this name before joining here, it just suited me and people offline also call me Sailor.

Sailor


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Aravis60 said:


> My member name is a book character that I liked as a kid. And I always tack on a number at the end of things, so 60 was the street number of my favorite house growing up.


Mine is a character in books too! I started reading these DTBs/E-books back in 2000 when my DD was in the hospital and I noticed that I had a lot in common with the main character. I even wrote the author asking him what part of Texas he was from, because the similarities kinda freaking me out a little and wondered if maybe he knew somebody that I knew... not saying my life is adventurous as hers. But, here I was a simple "new mother" with terrible things going on with my sick child and hooked on Mary Higgins Clark books one minute and "meeting" this character in a off-the-wall book my husband picked up for me who had my same quirky ways... The series even got even weirder when I read that Meredith"s child had the same problems as the doctors told me about mine...as I was reading the book! Sooooooo weird! So that is the loooooong version. Her nick name Merry suits my personality too and is close to my real name.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Mine is my kids initials. (B)rayden, (R)ayna, (A)shlyn, (T)aryn.

When I was pregnant with #4, we already had the R A T, so insisited on a B name (although up until that time it wasn't intentional) Years ago when I only had one child, I saw a license plate on a minivan that said "BRATBUS" I knew then and there that if I ever needed a minivan, that would be my license plate. 

So we have our 4 BRATs, and I love them....and yes, my license plate IS BRATBUS!

In other places I'm known as BRATsMom


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> I <3 Rasputina. I love cellos... and the things they can do with a cello are crazy. If you've never heard an electric cello you need to check them out! I actually went to see them perform live once. One of the only "concerts" I've been to in my life, but so much cooler because it was in this little dive outside of D.C. and I got to sit next to Melora Creager while she ate her free spaghetti during the sound check. I totally didn't fit in, but I love their music and I didn't care.


Those girls can rock! Their videos are pretty cool too.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Mine is my kids initials. (B)rayden, (R)ayna, (A)shlyn, (T)aryn.
> 
> When I was pregnant with #4, we already had the R A T, so insisited on a B name (although up until that time it wasn't intentional) Years ago when I only had one child, I saw a license plate on a minivan that said "BRATBUS" I knew then and there that if I ever needed a minivan, that would be my license plate.
> 
> ...


SEE... now that is way cooler than anything else I have read so far! Coolio! However I must admit I had thought from the beginning that it was derogatory when I saw your name... I feel much better now!  Oh, and I know that pleases you right?  I LOVE it now! BRATBUS! Ca-YUTE!  My daughter's initials is MAPS after my husband chose her first name I filled in the rest due to the geographical name he chose and to honor my *two* mothers! (I love travel soooo) Oh, do we have a children's name thread? I mean one where we discuss how we came up with them or how we were named etc.?? Ok, Susan or Winks do we


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

It's from a game I've been playing for almost 10 years.  Made it up and it doesn't mean a thing.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

I chose mine because I'm sweet


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

Mine is a combination of references from two of my favorite t.v. shows, Babylon 5 and Remington Steele.

I've been using it since I've been online (15 - 20 years at this point?), it's the same name I use on most every site I register for, so if you run into another rangerxenos online it's probably me!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine's my "grandma" name.  My first grandchild named everyone around her but her grandmothers.  Finally she came out with "Meemo" for me and it stuck.  (I try to ignore the fact that she might have picked it up from Dora the Explorer's hamster/gerbil.)


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Mine's simply a play on my last name -- something I've been using since the more athletic days of my youth long long before computers. It's what I generally use anywhere on line -- occasionally adding in my first initial but usually not.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Oh, do we have a children's name thread? I mean one where we discuss how we came up with them or how we were named etc.?? Ok, Susan or Winks do we


I haven't _seen_ one, but that doesn't mean it doesn't exist... we do have one for our pets' names though! 

Guess you'll have to start one.


----------



## candggmom (Oct 27, 2008)

Originality is not my strong suit so I just used the initials of my grandchildren who are the loves of my life!

Camden and Griffin grandmom = candggmom

Kathy in NC


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

candggmom said:


> Originality is not my strong suit so I just used the initials of my grandchildren who are the loves of my life!
> 
> Camden and Griffin grandmom = candggmom
> 
> Kathy in NC


CUTE!


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

My parents named me Samuel Paul (after my grandfather) and even though I have always gone by Paul, my father quite often calls me Sammy P.  Shortly after we were married, my wife asked why my dad called me Sandypeach.  After I quit laughing, I explained her misunderstanding.  This was long before the internet, but when I set up my first Yahoo email account years later, I recalled this incident and have used it just about everywhere online, since then.  Like others have stated it is never in use, so I can usually sign up the first time and not have to think of different names.

On a few websites, I use the handle drispw because in my IT life I support a software product called ISPW and like to think I have a PhD in ISPW support.


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

I didn't really think about it. I used a name I am already using on other sites. I started it for some RV sites (recreational vehicles) (even though I don't have one right now). So for RVing and camping I thought "back2nature" was good. Just used it here cuz it was convenient. I thought of changing it, but then every one would think I was another new person.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

My member name is self-evident and also confirms the sneaking suspicion that certain persons think that I am a SS-P .  If you want to know what that is, PM me or go to the "I think self-promotion is abhorrent" thread in the Book Bazaar.  But I really, really love the name LilliPilli and if it hadn't been taken I would have used it even though I don't have a cute little dog like hers.  My dog is a pug.  Pugs are not know by the words 'beautiful', 'cute', 'graceful', 'gorgeous', 'dainty', 'lovely', or any such thing.  Pugs are just pugs, but I love her .  She's my bud and if she ever has pups, I'm going to name one LilliPilli.   Anyhow, TGIF!!


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm an Air Traffic Controller.  Many years ago a boyfriend gave me a personalized license plate as a gift.  The plate was JetJamR (probably a 7 character limit, I really don't remember).  When I started needing Email addresses and login names, but wasn't comfortable using my real name, I started using JetJamR.  Eventually I switched the spelling to JetJammer because it was easier for people to remember.

Over the years it's been used a lot!  It's been a character name in online games, a pen name, and I even had a dog named Jam'R.


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

JetJammer,

My cats are named Jet and Piper.

Just thought I would add that.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

My name came from my college nickname.  Some friends and I were sitting around one night and talking about each others characteristics.  My one friend said that I was the All American type.  She called me All American Apple Pie -- Triple A/P --Trip.  And it stuck.  I added the extra P to make it more distinctive.  

By the way, we ended up with a "Hiker" and a "Lips" that same night.  I am glad I didn't get "Lips"


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I have always been a Lady Vols fan but it was taken on a couple of sitesI was on so I went with Knights college mascot and my daughters basetball number. I use this name on every site I join. I have enough usernames and passwords to remember for work (at least four sites I use daily and they are all different).


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

mine is a combination of a name I always liked Rhia and athame. I have been using it for about 7 years when I needed to come up with a name for a board and all the ones I tried were taken. Now it is essetially what I use for all my online forum names, it is rarely (if ever) taken


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Since I'm an author, I decided it best to use my real name in the forums, so not much of a story there. Otherwise, I would have used my customary user name, The Kanapolis Fog. That was the name of a fantasy baseball team I co-managed with a high school buddy. We basically pointed at a map of the US and hit "Kanopolis" and switched it to "Kanapolis" because we thought it sounded better. I like having a forum name that I never run into the "that name is already being used" issue, and also ended up using it in my imprint name ("Kanapolis Fog Publishing Emporium").

Elmore


----------

